# Lower back pain at 18 weeks?



## chrislo4

Might be a silly question but is it normal to have lower back pain around 18 weeks? I thought it would kick in the later stages. It's been like this for just over a week now. Its especially painful when i get out of bed in the morning or when i've been sitting for a longer period.


----------



## bananaz

18 weeks is around when I started getting back pain - I think having even just a little bump can be enough to tweak your spine out of normal alignment. You might try sleeping with a pillow under your belly to see if that helps, or you can just skip straight to a maternity body pillow.


----------



## lilmisslilly

Teague us completely normal I've has it since 16 weeks. It's apparently your womb expanding and the increase of your hormones as well as tension from everyday tasks according to my midwife and physio. If it gets worse or your struggling speak to your midwife as they can refer you to physio but you have nothing to worry about xx


----------



## lilmisslilly

Sorry meant to say yes it is completely normal* (joys of a phone lol) xx


----------



## chrislo4

Thanks ladies. I thought 17/18 weeks was abit early for the back pain but then i'm learning that pregnancy related things happen to people at different times etc. I've actually been sleeping with a pillow under my belly for about 2 weeks now as i just cant get comfortable at night! I might have to just buy a straight maternity pillow. I'm seeing my MW tomorrow for bloods so i'll ask her then about it xx


----------



## lilmisslilly

Yeah I remember when I first started getting it I was worried it was too early but they said not at all to me and that 3/4 of women get it round about that time and they told me what I told you. I'm exactly the same as y


----------



## lilmisslilly

(Grrr s


----------



## lilmisslilly

(Grrr sprey again I need a new phone). I was trying to say I'm exactly the same as you with being uncomfortable and not sleeping it's hard work lol but yeah ask your midwife she will put your mind at rest xx


----------



## molly85

Hey hun no wounder you've been quiet hiding here.

try a pillow between your thighs/knees.my pelvic pain with abs started at 12 weeks and was generally crippled by 20. I'm either ignoring it or it's not as bad this time


----------

